# Feels like itsover



## canuck guy (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey, 
So ive been married for 16 yrs, 2 kids. For years I have felt trapped and underappreciated. Never given credit for anything, never appreciated and never given a voice. I have always been there for the kids, always. I cant say the same for her. There have been many instances where i was going it all alone. 
We started counselling, it doesnt seem to be doing much. Lately she seems to be trying but it feels too little too late. 
There are no affairs or abuse situations. But if the love is gone ?I havent felt truly happy for years (and years) always hoping for change, even trying to be the one who does all the change. 
Now ? I feel like giving up. I feel I could be happy without her beside me. 
Your thoughts ?


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Fellow canuck,

Have you clearly voiced your discontent to your wife? I was just left by my H who kept it apparently all in himself yet never exhibited nor said that something was wrong. But in my case he also got into a PA that he still denies to this day.


----------



## canuck guy (Jan 28, 2011)

We have had many talks, I have expressed how i feel. I am trying to do everything i can.......... but now i am feeling like I dont know when that ends.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Have you tried changing counsellors? Trust me divorce is the very very last thing you want to try. It hurts way too many people that you think.


----------



## troy (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't give up just yet. Counseling may not always be the only solution. I have been trying to get my wife to go on a marriage weekend getaway, but she has shutdown and refuses to go. I think this is a great way to spend a long weekend to focus on your lives and marriage with the help of professionals in a group setting. You may even learn from others that share the same issues. Take some time to learn about marriage building techniques. There is a lot to learn about building a good marriage. Its not all intuitive.

Hope thing work out for you.


----------

